# Bildupload



## 2Pac (8. Juni 2003)

Hallo Leute!!
Ich hab schon mind. 30 minuten gesucht aber nciht das richtige wirklich gefunden (bzw. was ich mal gesehn hatte nicht wieder gefunden) also hab ich gedacht ahc jetzt reichts machst selbst ein auf...
Ich will bei meinem Bildupload ne sperre rein machen das nen bild net grösser als 50 kb sein darf und es nur jpg sein darf.
ich hab mir das so gedacht:

```
<script language="php">
                      echo "<form enctype='multipart/form-data' method='post' action='bildupload2.php'>
                      <input type='file' name='Bild'> 
                      <input type='submit' value='Hochladen'></form>";
                      </script> // formular fürs bild

bildupload2.php:


<script language="php">
                      if (filesize($Bild) < 50000)
                      {
                       $billd = "$Bild_name";
                       $info = "getimagesize($billd)";
                       $jpg = $info[2];
                       if ($jpg == 2) // war das nich so das [2] = jpg is?
                       {
                        $upload = "$Bild_name";
                        copy($Bild, "./dateien/$upload");
                        rename("./dateien/$upload", "./dateien/$nickname.jpg");
                        echo "<center>Dein Bild wurde upgeloaded!</center>";
                       }
                       else
                       {
                        echo "<center>Das Bild muss das Format jpg haben!</center>";
                       }
                      }
                      else
                      {
                       echo "<center>Das Bild darf nicht grösser als 49Kb sein!</center>";
                      }
                      </script>
```
Bitte helft mir danke im voraus...


----------



## Arne Buchwald (9. Juni 2003)

ich könnte fast wetten, dass ich schon Threads im PHP-Forum gesehen habe, in denen File-Extension und Size-Begrenzung vorkam, gesehen habe. ;-)


----------



## 2Pac (9. Juni 2003)

ja wioe gesagt ich habe es gesucht und nicht wieder gefunden  
wäre also nett wenn mir wer helfen könnte


----------



## Tim C. (9. Juni 2003)

1) Was passiert denn wenn du dein Script testest ?
2) http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials65420.html <- eat it.


----------



## 2Pac (9. Juni 2003)

er sagt das es kein jpg ist obwohls eine jpg datei ist


----------



## Tim C. (9. Juni 2003)

Jomei, dann check halt die Dateiendung und nicht den Header.


----------

